
Easily Migrate Your JVM Code from Maven to Bazel – Exodus - laurentlb
https://wix-incubator.github.io/exodus/index.html
======
taylodl
But why would a company with 800 legacy applications and hundreds of
developers migrate from Maven to Bazel? Of all the problems we have Maven is
_waaaaay_ down the list. Also, should Google be concerned with making
themselves an island where their tools and processes are markedly different
from everyone else's?

